# how long does it take until fruit flies lay eggs?



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi All,

I started some new Hydei fruit fly cultures about last Monday and I am not noticing any larvae being laid yet. The same goes for a melo culture started last Wednesday .

About when should I worry and should I already be worried?


----------



## Riley (Sep 20, 2008)

Checkout these videos....they might help you out

How to Feed Poisonous Dart Frogs | Expert Village Videos


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Riley said:


> Checkout these videos....they might help you out
> 
> How to Feed Poisonous Dart Frogs | Expert Village Videos


Thanks that helped greatly!


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

w000000000 i have larvae!!!! *dance*


----------

